# Google- Firefighters to run in Relay for Life - Rodney Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Firefighters to run in Relay for LifeRodney Times, New Zealand - <nobr>1 hour ago</nobr>Two and a half years ago she was misdiagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome* but had *bowel* cancer. "I had an emergency operation and chemotherapy. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

